# Stamping Burlap



## commoncenz (Aug 4, 2015)

Has anyone ever used a rubber stamp (or any type) to stamp your logo/name on pieces of burlap? How well did it work? What process did you use?


----------



## shunt2011 (Aug 4, 2015)

I think stamping on burlap would be a bit difficult.  I use burlap on my display table and it's kind of rough and fibery so making it difficult to get a crisp clear stamp maybe.


----------



## commoncenz (Aug 4, 2015)

Well, I wonder what type of fabric would give a rough/rustic look and still allow for a crisp stamp. For clarification, I was thinking of wrapping a a pre-stamped band of burlap (or whatever material) around the soap like a cigar band.

Seems I have stopped using google. I get an idea related to soap (or potentially related to soap) and I run here to see if it's been done before. lol. Anyway, after googling my question I found that in order to get the crisp clear stamp on burlap, you have several options:

1. use a mix of acrylic and stamping paint (not ink); or just acrylic paint.
2. paint the area that you will be stamping with acrylic paint before stamping.
3. use rough canvas for a similar type of look, but with a fabric with a tighter weave (easier to stamp)

Apologies for bothering y'all with something that my befuddled mind could have found the answer to just by using google.


----------



## amd (Aug 4, 2015)

When I read the initial post I was going to suggest using paint rather than ink! I love it when Google validates my ideas


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Aug 4, 2015)

At least you gave us the information


----------



## kchaystack (Aug 4, 2015)

I think this is a great bit of info, so I don't see a problem talking about it!


----------



## shunt2011 (Aug 4, 2015)

Well, at least we all now know that it can possibly done.   For me it would be a lot of work.  But smaller purposes I think it would be lovely.  You'll have to share if you give it a try.


----------



## PinkCupcake (Aug 4, 2015)

I don't think it's a bother. This is something I never would have even wondered about, so I wouldn't have Googled it. But now I know!


----------



## Obsidian (Aug 4, 2015)

I've seen soap wrapped with a wide section of burlap then a cigar bad over that. Gives a nice rustic look while providing a area for a proper label.  Might not be quite what you are looking for but its a option if stamping the burlap doesn't work out.


----------



## cmzaha (Aug 4, 2015)

The easiest is what Obsidian mentioned above. You could get brown paper for the label to go over the burlap.


----------



## Dorymae (Aug 4, 2015)

While reading this I thought if you used something like canvas, you could probably use an iron on transfer. It would give you the ability to design the band the way you want on your computer, then you could transfer it to the fabric. 

For me it would be easier than stamping, which takes some practice to get right. Also you could probably fit at least 4-5 to a page. 

I think it is great that you brought this up. There is nothing wrong with brainstorming among your peers!


----------



## not_ally (Aug 4, 2015)

Patrick, have you ever ordered from Mad Oils?  They use muslin bags stamped with their logos for their goodie bags.  They are extremely thoughtful about their packaging - the best in the business, IMO - it might not get much better than that.  I  just looked at one, it looks like some kind of ink, but I'm not good a identifying that stuff.  If you order from them you might want to ask what they use, the owner, Joanna, is super nice about responding.  I really liked their labels, espec. for oils (no running/seeping/discoloration) and was curious about how they came out so nicely, she included a little hand written note in my order telling me where she sourced them.


----------



## TVivian (Aug 4, 2015)

not_ally said:


> Patrick, have you ever ordered from Mad Oils?  They use muslin bags stamped with their logos for their goodie bags.  They are extremely thoughtful about their packaging - the best in the business, IMO - it might not get much better than that.  I  just looked at one, it looks like some kind of ink, but I'm not good a identifying that stuff.  If you order from them you might want to ask what they use, the owner, Joanna, is super nice about responding.  I really liked their labels, espec. for oils (no running/seeping/discoloration) and was curious about how they came out so nicely, she included a little hand written note in my order telling me where she sourced them.




Ha! I just said how much I liked stamped Muslim bags in another thread before I saw this one . I thought of those cute ones Mad Oils uses. 

Burlap can definitely be stamped, but the stamp has to be big and simple... Think a fleur de lis or an alphabet letter nothing with thin, intricate lines as they wont show up well with the weave of the fabric. I've stamped burlap for pillows and bunting banners. Michaels craft store has paint like stamp pads specifically for fabric.


----------



## zolveria (Aug 4, 2015)

here a good link and tut 
http://www.jenniferrizzo.com/2009/10/hand-stamping-on-burlap.html


----------



## doriettefarm (Aug 4, 2015)

You could use a wax stamp like this:
http://bluemagpieinvitations.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2013/02/burlap-and-silk-panel-inserted.jpg


----------



## Dorymae (Aug 4, 2015)

not_ally said:


> Patrick, have you ever ordered from Mad Oils?  They use muslin bags stamped with their logos for their goodie bags.  They are extremely thoughtful about their packaging - the best in the business, IMO - it might not get much better than that.  I  just looked at one, it looks like some kind of ink, but I'm not good a identifying that stuff.  If you order from them you might want to ask what they use, the owner, Joanna, is super nice about responding.  I really liked their labels, espec. for oils (no running/seeping/discoloration) and was curious about how they came out so nicely, she included a little hand written note in my order telling me where she sourced them.



After reading this I went and stamped (just a big address stamp) a muslin bag (just cotton draw string) and it worked!  I was so surprised it came out very clear even with smallish font. This opens up possibilities.


----------



## not_ally (Aug 4, 2015)

Doriette, that is really a nice elegant effect.  I don't think it will work w/Cenz' aesthetic - don't mean to speak for you, Patrick - but I really like the way it looks.


----------



## commoncenz (Aug 4, 2015)

not_ally said:


> Doriette, that is really a nice elegant effect.  I don't think it will work w/Cenz' aesthetic - don't mean to speak for you, Patrick - but I really like the way it looks.



It is very nice and elegant, Doriette. However, n_a is right in that I'm trying to go with a more "rugged" look. I've found a few fonts to play around with and some places that will do custom rubber or acrylic stamps. And, I think I will probably go with either muslin bags or cardboard stock cigar bands. Just need some type of "image" to go along with "The Soap Mason" and I'll be set as far as the ideas for these gift baskets.

I know Thanksgiving is a ways off, but, I'd rather have this part done early and focus on the soaps I'll make for them than wait til the last minute as far as labeling.


----------



## not_ally (Aug 4, 2015)

Doriette, have you ever used one of those?  I am not kidding, I *really* it - glad you posted the link - well enough to try it, maybe.  Wondering how the imprint shows up w/a darker wax.  At some point I would like to have some kind of labeling/packaging for presents, so far I have just been handing them out naked ....


----------



## doriettefarm (Aug 5, 2015)

I agree it doesn't really go with cenz's rustic look but stumbled across it the other day so thought I would share.  I haven't thought about wax stamps in a REALLY long time, like since childhood!  My mom used to have a monogrammed set to seal letters and I remember always wanting to help with that part.


----------



## galaxyMLP (Aug 5, 2015)

I use wax seals in my soap packaging. I'm going to be getting a custom one with my logo on it soon:







I tried stamping a tight weave natural fabric and although it showed up ok, I still liked the wax seal better.


----------



## doriettefarm (Aug 5, 2015)

galaxyMLP - it was actually your post about the birthday craft show a few days ago where I saw the stamped burlap so thanks for jogging my memory!  Gotta give credit where credit is due   I thought it looked really neat and wanted to mention it to a friend who also wraps her soaps with burlap strips.


----------



## not_ally (Aug 5, 2015)

Really like those Galaxy!  More gristle for the mill ....


----------



## commoncenz (Aug 5, 2015)

not_ally said:


> Really like those Galaxy!  More gristle for the mill ....



Lol ... because my daughter (the smartest person in a house otherwise full of males) told me this morning that she had been thinking about my "little logo problem". She said I should just "slap a windmill or gristmill in there and go with the most rustic or fading font" I could find.

When asked why a mill ... she rolled her eyes at me and said "rustic ... country ... rural ... duh!" and walked away. 

Don't know if I'll use the windmill idea or not, but your "gristle for the mill" comment had me about spitting water on my keyboard.


----------



## doriettefarm (Aug 5, 2015)

Too funny cenz!  Maybe your should hire your daughter as a consultant to handle your 'little logo problem' . . . sounds like she's full of good ideas.  Maybe a gristmill is just what you need to compliment the SoapMason name, definite food for thought.


----------



## not_ally (Aug 5, 2015)

Oh my goodness, I don't even have the pre-coffee in the morning excuse on that one.  The pre-coffee one this am had so many mistakes (in 3 sentences or so) that I had to edit four separate times, I think.


----------



## galaxyMLP (Aug 6, 2015)

Thanks! I'm glad you guys liked it. I've gone through 4 different packaging styles but finally settled on this one!  

I think packaging has to fit the target market but also the type of the soap. I think stamped burlap would go quite nicely with a rustic theme.


----------



## commoncenz (Aug 6, 2015)

The "genius" among our little group of merry comedians may have solved the problem for me. Asking me why I would stamp the burlap when I could just print labels on transparent label paper and stick that to the burlap. It's definitely an idea to try. Although I wonder that the uneven weave might make it hard to make the labels adhere. 

Did I mention I absolutely adore my daughter?!! Gonna miss her when she heads back to college in two weeks. But, I do appreciate the fact that she has saved me soooo much $$$ by getting a full-ride academic scholarship. Lol


----------

